# DHCP Server unter Lunix Suse 7.3



## MFoJFighter|of|Woe (29. März 2002)

*DHCP Server unter Suse Linux 7.3*

Also ich habe nen Linuxrechner mit Suse 7.3.

Da ist ja schon so ein DHCP Tool dabei aber ich bekomme es nich hin.

Könntet ihr mir sagen was ich machen muss damit ich einen DHCP Server für den Adressbereich von 192.168.0.10-192.168.0.80 machen kann und wie ich ihn starte?

THX im Vorraus


----------



## MFoJFighter|of|Woe (3. April 2002)

*Warum Antwortet keiner*

Hey warum antwortet hier keiner hat niemand eine Ahnung oder was?

Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutz aber ich habe nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden also bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## Naj-Zero (6. April 2002)

ich hab zwar keine lösung, aber du könntest mal in den manuals nachschaun.

Naj-Zero

PS: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=threadid=9358


----------



## MFoJFighter|of|Woe (6. April 2002)

*HÄ?*

Also wenn ich den Link anklicke dann steht nur das da: 

------->  Keine thread angegeben. Wahrscheinlich hast Du in Deinen Profil-Einstellungen Cookies aktiviert - bitte deaktiviere diese Funktion zunächst. 

Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen, so kontaktiere bitte den Webmaster.


----------



## DieDistribution (6. April 2002)

wer suse nutzt ist selber schuld :-(


----------



## Naj-Zero (7. April 2002)

sorry, beim link vertipt
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9358
so musses sein

@distri: wenn du nur das forum flooden willst such dir n anderes, leute wie dich können wir so nicht gebrauchen!

[EDIT] ist aber auch nicht so wichtig....@link[/EDIT]


----------

